# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  programe kompjuteri

## jani7

*revo uninstaller*

eshte nje program falas dhe perdoret per te çinstaluar programet qe keni ne kompjuter u a keshilloj.
shkarkoni versionin falas duke klikuar ketu. klikoni tek download poshte freeware. per me shume shpjegime visitoni www.programekompjuteri.com

----------

